
  IMDb Turns 19. Yes, 19. Older Than The Web Browser.  - jmonegro
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/10/17/imdb-turns-19-yes-19-older-than-the-web-browser/
======
xsmasher
Like the Gracenote* CD database, there were some bad feelings about the
commercialization of content created by unpaid volunteers.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_Movie_Database#As_a_su...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_Movie_Database#As_a_subsidiary_company)

*When I went to look up info on the Gracenote/Freedb controversy, I found it had been scrubbed from Wikipedia. Hmmn.

~~~
anigbrowl
It's a mystery to me that nobody took that to court and claimed as the victim
of an unfair contractual arrangement.

Also, good luck trying to get any of your personal information removed from it
(eg I added my date and exact birthplace years ago in the mistaken belief that
I could filter my own private/public data). Their attitude is that once you've
given them a piece of data, they own it.

------
dboyd
Just to add a couple facts to the context of IMDb being older than the
browser...

According to <http://www.boutell.com/newfaq/history/fbrowser.html> the first
web browser prototype was developed in late 1990/early 1991. Mosaic was
released in March of 1993.

~~~
ugh
The extremely short time scales involved in www history always amaze me. Was
there any other invention in human history that was so widely used in such a
short time?

~~~
omouse
www history isn't as interesting as Internet history or computer history.

------
daleharvey
imdb was what got me interested in computers

its such a shame its actually got less useful since that first time I used it.

~~~
jmonegro
Really? How so?

~~~
daleharvey
just general usability, you never used to have to be logged in to view
discussions (logging in loses your location) along with the crazy default of
seeing 1 post per page in a conversation, the adverts (I am sure ive seen some
pop ups in there as well) and general cramped ui.

to be fair the ui hasnt changed all that much since the early days, but my
expectations have :)

~~~
jmonegro
It's true that a major facelift would be a good idea. They have been making
minor redesigns over time, but nothing major.

~~~
mahmud
Or they can just offer a metered API and people would Mint them.

------
mhansen
Holy crap, it's older than me!

------
omouse
Older than the Web Browser isn't a big deal. EMAIL is older than the Web
browser...

